# My First Puppy Project



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

For this past Halloween, I was a lady bug. I made Leila a lady bug sweater to match, it was SO hard!
It wasn't shaped right and if I had the time, I would have completely remade it. But it was warm and matched me so it served it's purpose 
(Sorry if these photos are too big, my husbands monitor is ginormous!)


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you did a great job on your first project! Looks great! 

BTW it's always hard the first attempt. Next time it will probably be better.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

That looks awesome!!! When I first got Otis he was not even a pound so I had to use socks for clothes the first couple were a total disaster lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

So sweet! I'm impressed, I can't make anything. lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Adorable!!$ great job


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it is awesome!!


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Awww, that's soooo cute! x


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Leila is just gorgeous! I love the sweater, looks pretty good for a first attempt! If I attempted making any chi apparel it would probably turn out all wrong lol


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Great job; she looks like a real "lady!" =D


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So cute! Awesome job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are far too hard on yourself, it looks BEAUTIFUL! Professional, very nice, I don't even believe it's your first attempt.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Aww, you guys are sweet, thank you!

manderson675, you should show us, I would love to see them!


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mrs.J 

Here is Otis the day I brought him home
View attachment 8729

All of my friends called him shirt
A wife beater lol

View attachment 8730

This was taken in Oct and it was chilly
So I had to get a thicker sock 

View attachment 8731

This one is my favorite I just can't stop looking at him lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahahaha is that a sock lmao :lol: so cute


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks great.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

looks really nice


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

OMGarshes! I think you did an awesome job on it! If that was your first attempt at making Chi clothing I can't wait to see how good you get at it with a little practice! Seriously, Mrs.J., you did a Very Nice Job!


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks great. She is a little beauty too..x


----------

